

Ask: How to postpone Gmail message sending? - kilomanamolik

I remember reading on here about a plugin/app that worked with Gmail and allowed you to postpone sending messages until an allocated time.  I was wondering if anybody remembers what it was or knows how to do it?
======
maguay
Boomerang for Gmail (<http://www.baydin.com/boomerang4gmail/> \- currently in
beta) works great for this. It's the only tool I'm aware of that lets you send
messages at a certain time.

See this review for more info: [http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/26143/send-or-
receive-emails-...](http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/26143/send-or-receive-
emails-in-gmail-on-your-schedule-with-boomerang-and-we-have-invites/)

------
btilly
The closest thing I'm aware is us Undo Send in Google Labs.

------
tnorthcutt
Etacts and Rapportive are the two gmail plugins that have been in the news
lately, but I don't think either one allows scheduled sending.

